# College Students Gain 15 Pounds Of Muscle Mass



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you’re a college or University student, you could easily become the victim of the Freshman 15, even if you’re a skinny guy! The Freshman 15 is the popular phenomenon that refers to weight gain that’s a direct result of college life.And it’s not JUST common to females, so listen up if you’re a male.As [...]

*Read More...*


----------

